# E/M.. pre-op diagnosis billing



## cmedina (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this scenarion: 
Patient comes to the ortho with ankle pain, the doctor orders xrays & confirms the pt has a fx. He decides to do a closed reduction I then bill the E/M with the -57 modifer attached, the closed treatment and the xrays. Some payers bundle the E/M when I bill with the fx diagnosis... now, when I bill with the 719.47 attached to the E/M and bill the fx diagnosis attached to the closed reduction they pay. Is this correct or must I bill both with the fx diagnosis? 

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------

